# 1974 Bombardier Bombi Brochure



## Melensdad

Here is another bit of information from Jack Sloan


----------



## Melensdad

And the final 3 pages . . .


----------



## hammy

could someone out there have any info on where to get a manual for a bombi just bought one.no horse traded its rough but worth the time my boy is 9 and its our winter project also helps his mom get rid of us.


----------



## Melensdad

Send a PM to member Bogie.  He can probably get you a manual.


----------



## hammy

thankyou will do that will try to put on some pics later ,before and with any luck after.shes very rough but couldnt let it go to waste she needed a good home.


----------

